

Pirate Service Makes Textbook Rentals Last Forever - patrickk
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-service-makes-textbook-rentals-last-forever-110923/

======
patrickk
Somewhat related - Richard Feynman's experience on seeing how textbooks are
chosen for the curriculum:

<http://www.textbookleague.org/103feyn.htm>

I for one welcome the day when all textbooks are open-source eBooks
(preferably written by people who are deeply knowledgeable and passionate
about the subject), or when the Khan Academy model is widely adopted, making
textbooks largely obsolete.

~~~
cafard
Deeply knowledgeable, passionate, and independently wealthy.

~~~
patrickk
I was thinking along the lines of the "Learn Code the Hard Way" books:

<http://learncodethehardway.org/>

I've never heard that Zed Shaw is a billionaire so I guess that's not a
requirement to produce top-notch educational content.

If Zed Shaw and Salman Khan can produce this stuff (mainly for the love of
doing it, or so it seems to me), then why not many more ordinary people?

If people are motivated enough to work on _operating systems_ in their spare
time, why not on kick-ass educational content that doesn't suck and cost a
fortune doing it?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Zed Shaw and Salman Khan are ordinary?

I don't really want medical textbooks produced by ordinary people. I want them
produced by geniuses, and checked by other geniuses.

------
rfrey
Item number 2 on the site's featured list: The Digital Scholar: How Technology
Is Changing Academic Practice.

